
The FBI files on D. B. Cooper - fogus
https://vault.fbi.gov/D-B-Cooper%20/
======
cskau
Since I had no idea:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D._B._Cooper](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D._B._Cooper)

    
    
      D. B. Cooper is a media epithet popularly used to refer to an unidentified man who hijacked a Boeing 727 aircraft in the airspace between Portland, Oregon, and Seattle, Washington, on November 24, 1971, extorted $200,000 in ransom (equivalent to $1,170,000 in 2015), and parachuted to an uncertain fate.
      Despite an extensive manhunt and an ongoing FBI investigation, the perpetrator has never been located or positively identified.
      The case remains the only unsolved air piracy in American aviation history.

~~~
sampo
Also Numb3rs s6e10 has a plot related to D. B Cooper.

~~~
freditup
Prison Break tied a storyline into the D. B. Cooper story as well. A pretty
popular story it seems :)

~~~
J-dawg
Another pop culture reference: The comedy 'Without a Paddle' is about a group
of friends searching for D.B. Cooper's treasure

~~~
sohcahtoa
The "... in Popular Culture" section is large enough to have been spun off
into it's own article on Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D._B._Cooper_in_popular_cultur...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D._B._Cooper_in_popular_culture)

------
dbcooper
I am a different DB Cooper.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dale_Cooper](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dale_Cooper)

------
roflchoppa

      I got this girl and she wants me to duke her
      I told her I'd come scoop her around 8, she said "Super!"
      That sounds great, shorty girl's a trooper 
      No matter what I need her to do, she be like "Super!"
      Own his own throne, the boss like King Koopa
      On the microphone he flossed the ring "Super!"
      Average emcees is like a TV blooper
      MF DOOM, he's like D.B. Cooper

------
milge
I was really hoping the end to Mad Men was Don Draper being DB Cooper. It
would've made for a much better ending.

~~~
vcarl
I found that theory before I got into the show, it would've been really
perfect. Totally fit with his appearance, manner, and history too.

~~~
randallsquared
Except most (all?) of the show takes place before 1971, right?

~~~
dhritzkiv
Correct. The last season ends in November 1970.

------
rmason
The two greatest unsolved FBI cases of all time are D.B. Cooper and the
disappearance of Jimmy Hoffa. They're still trying to dig him up in Michigan
and elsewhere. I was by the Machus Red Fox building in the past two weeks with
my Dad who had his own run in with Jimmy over 75 years ago.

[http://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/oakland/2015/...](http://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/oakland/2015/07/29/hoffa-
disappearance-anniversary-teamsters/30862419/)

~~~
shasta
Nice segue.

------
sakopov
The interesting thing about the case is that as recent as 5-7 years ago people
have been finding money with serial numbers matching the ransom payment. More
over, the FBI confirmed that the ransom money never entered the circulation
again. Honestly, after doing some random research and listening a few radio
shows on this subject, it almost seems like Cooper accidentally dropped the
money bag but survived the actual parachute landing.

~~~
kibwen
According to
[http://www.onedollarbill.org/decoding.html](http://www.onedollarbill.org/decoding.html)
, serial numbers are not globally-unique identifiers:

 _" The letter which precedes the numbers must be the same number that you saw
identifying the Federal Reserve Bank. The last letter of the serial number or
suffix letter identifies the number of times that the Bureau of Engraving and
Printing used the sequence of serial numbers: A is the first time, B is the
second time, C is the third time and so on. With one run for each letter of
the alphabet (26) and 32 bill per run, there are a total of 832 bills per
serial number."_

~~~
cantrevealname
The site you quoted seems to be something that someone copied & pasted and
slapped together. When the author says "32 bill per run", he seems to imply
that the whole sheet always has the same serial number. Well, it certainly is
not always true as you can see in this high-res photo of an uncut sheet of
1985 bills:

[http://ultrafree.org/graphics/1985-1uncut.jpeg](http://ultrafree.org/graphics/1985-1uncut.jpeg)

A much more informative site which seems to be someone's labor of love says
there is an exception with old Nationals "in which all notes on a sheet had
the same serial number and had to be distinguished by their plate position
letters." Although he's not explicit, my reading of that site suggests that
modern bills (including the time of the D. B. Cooper incident) should be
unique.

[1]
[http://www.uspapermoney.info/general/number.html](http://www.uspapermoney.info/general/number.html)

------
stickfigure
Odd that the text (presumably OCR?) version is pretty much garbage. What
happened?

